

Ardour 4.0 released - Fice
https://community.ardour.org/node/8725

======
dTal
I'm glad it finally runs on Windows, but I can't help but get a wistful
feeling. Ardour was the program that made me try Linux for the first time, a
good decade ago.

I was really getting into multitrack recording and was using the best Windows
freeware I could find ("Kristal", if you want to compare). I hungered for more
and a Google search turned up Ardour. The screenshots looked amazing, but it
only ran on Linux at the time. One "Musix" ISO later and I was busy being awed
by the power of the system. Now here I am, free *nixen on everything I own.
Thanks Ardour!

